# Will I be ok?



## peripheral (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry to post another salary/cost of living thread, but I have looked and haven't seen any previous ones that match my situation.

I am 24 year old with one year of experience in my field. I have a BSc and MSc.

I have been offered work in a hospital in Singapore.

I have been offered $3100 basic with $600 housing allowance. 

I am single and not a materialistic person. I'm not a big spender and have no interest in swimming pools.

What I would like is to work hard, play some sport at the weekend, maybe a few drinks and the occasional date! I would like a little privacy, but have no issues sharing an apartment/condo with others. I don't go to fancy restaurants or clubs.

What I'm asking is- will I be ok?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you can manage, if you avoid 'paid' dates 

you can find a common room in a condo, as long as you arent finicky about location and can do for about 1200 to 1500 $


----------



## Domini (Jul 12, 2014)

It is always about your lifestyle when comparing salary. Expat package vary even in the same company between your colleague.

Alternatively, you can use the Expat Salary Calculator to find out yourself based on your lifestyle.


----------



## peripheral (Aug 11, 2014)

What's a "paid" date. Do you mean like a prostitute/escort? Wouldn't be interested in that!

I am treating this as a two-year learning experience- not looking to save really, just looking to develop my skills in a world-class hospital, live in a different culture and enjoy myself in my time off.

I don't go for branded clothes or the latest electronics and happy to live a fairly simple life. MY place of work will be somewhat outside the main City, and I don't mind a fairly long commute.

I suppose I'm just worried that after rent and living expenses, I won't have any money for a bit of fun on the weekend.

Am I worrying too much?

Really appreciate the advice.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

define fun????



you can survive considering the housing allowance

you can get a common room in housing board apartments for less than 800 $


----------



## Rudlandinho (Jul 16, 2014)

You'll also need to probably allow $200 per month for travel expenses but apart from that and the rental costs (incl utilities), it can be as cheap/expensive as you want it to be.

That might not seem like a helpful answer but Singapore will have some of the world's most expensive restaurants but also some of the cheapest (amazing) food if you're happy eating in hawker centres.

Going out at the weekends and drinking is very expensive (think equiv £6+ pints) so you would prob need to be a bit careful with the budget at first while you find your feet. Once you have settled in you'll find cheaper places to eat/drink (they're big on happy hours so you can plan and be a bit savvy!).

Overall I think you need to nail down how much you'll be paying in rent (look at iProperty.com for an idea - not the best website/app but a good start) to be sure you'll have enough left over, but if you do then you should 100% go for it. It's a fantastic country and I guarantee you will regret turning it down more than you'll regret doing it!


----------



## peripheral (Aug 11, 2014)

Can someone shed some light on agents' fees? I read somewhere that it is hard to avoid them? Is there anyway to find a room to rent that is stress-free and that a large amount of cash doesn't have to change hands at the initial stage? <Snip>


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

peripheral said:


> Can someone shed some light on agents' fees? I read somewhere that it is hard to avoid them? Is there anyway to find a room to rent that is stress-free and that a large amount of cash doesn't have to change hands at the initial stage? <Snip>


you can look for ads that say no agent fee,but agent fee is just half month rental

why bother as agents have a wide database of properties

deposit to the landlord is 1 month rental, plus 1st month rental is needed, so have 2.5 month rent in hand.

what is this "large amount " you talk of?

to avoid paying up so much, plan B is to park in a hotel / dorm / friend's place, till first month pay comes:

as your employer what's the relocation allowance


----------

